# help identify cichlid



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

hi quick question, new to cichlids 
bought 4 at walmart as they were $7 compared to 15-20 at lfs 

2 are yellow labs, the other 2 were labeled as Haps, can someone tell me the exact type please? 

#1 is the same fish in both pics, 
#2 is suppose to be the same, just not as colorful as #1 but i think it may be mixed.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

electric blue cichlid?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

electric blue cichlid is right. I would though put in more rockwork in, it'll somewhat help with the aggression. They say to almost overstock cichlids because that helps with not having one specific dominant male. 
Good luck!

oh and you want to have one male to about 5-6 females. You can check out a lot of my threads in the questions I asked about cichlids. A lot of helpful information when new to keeping cichlids.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

really? cool. and im not even good at iding cichlids....any way the tank looks good. what size is the tank?


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

its a 38 for now, looking for a 4ft tank but way to expensive, even used, i just need the tank though, no extras. 

i will be doing some more rock work, just need some more slate. i know they need more hiding places, they do have a nice big cave behind the drift wood which is where the big one resides, i may also buy some clay pots, or pvc pipes, 

is #2 an electric blue though? the belly seams a little more round then #1? and its not as colorful


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

You definitely want a bigger tank. Electric Blues (Sciaenochromis fryeri) can reach 7-8 inches full grown and they are very aggressive. A 38g will be way too small eventually. I'd start looking for atleast a 75g tank.

I also wouldn't suggest keeping them with Yellow Labs unless you get alot more Labs. Yellow labs are usually pretty peaceful (compared to other Mbuna).

Your less colorful, more rounded Electric Blue may be the female.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

oh yeah, you will want a 75g for the fish you have. I like the way the tank is set up though, very nice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

LS70 said:


> its a 38 for now, looking for a 4ft tank but way to expensive, even used, i just need the tank though, no extras.


I am buying a 75g, at first the ones I found were at 200, but luckily we found a guy who sells them for no profit (I can't think of the word) for 113. Much better than 200. 

Once again good luck!


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

thx, 

i would really love a 75, 

but any used ones i have found are always with stand and lights, alot of stuff i dont want which really brings the price up, 

113 is an awsome price. 

big als doesn't even have them unless you buy a stand with it, $$$$ 
biggest they have is a 3ft 45g for 100


----------

